# Carbide turning tools, Hollowing tool and Custom made tooling



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Carbide tools:

I have just finished the first few new and improved carbide turning tools. They are made of zinc coated steel and have turned ends for easy install into your custom handle. I have been able to improve the design by having access to special tooling and machinery. the insert now sits on a beveled edge for a better seat. Also all of the tools with have i believe it is a 15 or 20 degree relief on the front edge (see photo). If anyone is interested in the tooling please PM me...The prices will go up just a little bit due to extra time in turning the ends round and also for extra material cost. There will be a package deal as there was before. 

Hollowing Tool:

I have started on getting ideas and machines ready to manufacture the hollowing tool. Before i start production i would like to get a feel for who is all interested in the tool so i know i have enough people to make it worth while. Also I need everyones input on what a fair price should be for the tool. Keep in mind there is more cost for the material and extra time in set up and machining. I want to keep the price low enough so that it is cheaper than the original at the store and a good deal but also need to pay for my time and materials plus make a few dollars for my effort and skills. Please let me know your thoughts on this subject so we can get things started. If there are any ideas or requests on special designs for the tool now would be the best time let me know.

Custom Tool Making:

I would like to offer a custom tool making service. If there is a tool that you would like for your job that you can't seem to find or you just have a great idea please draw something up and send it to me or explain it in detail. if it is a simple job i should be able to make a one off tool for you no problem. If it is something more complicated that is going to take a good amount of time i will need at least 10 people interested in the same tool to make it worth my time...and who knows...everyone and their brother might want what you come up with. YOU COULD BE FAMOUS!! lol

I look forward to hearing all your comments and ideas!

Thanks! 
LatheManDave

Here are a few pictures of my progress...


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

you and Rus are gonna be fast friends


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> you and Rus are gonna be fast friends


we already are! I bought his old lathe :icon_smile:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, since I'm gonna be a buyer of the hollowing tool, I'm gonna say the fair price is about, oh, 10 bucks!!!!!. lol. No, I honestly dont know what a fair price would be. Put me in line anyhow!!:thumbsup:

You gonna be a pen turner? I got some nice pen blanks I could trade for it!! Thats how I sucked Rus in. I think I have one of every tool he ever created and he now has pen blanks!!:yes:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Well, since I'm gonna be a buyer of the hollowing tool, I'm gonna say the fair price is about, oh, 10 bucks!!!!!. lol. No, I honestly dont know what a fair price would be. Put me in line anyhow!!:thumbsup:
> 
> You gonna be a pen turner? I got some nice pen blanks I could trade for it!! Thats how I sucked Rus in. I think I have one of every tool he ever created and he now has pen blanks!!:yes:



Well I will have to think about that. I'd like to try turning some pens sometime. It would take a few awesome blanks to get my interest in a trade.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

LatheManDave said:


> Well I will have to think about that. I'd like to try turning some pens sometime. It would take a few awesome blanks to get my interest in a trade.


 Well, I do have a few awesome blanks, at least I think so, lol. Just a suggestion though. When your ready to start distributing, let me know and if your not interested in pen blanks, I'll glady buy.:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am interested in a hollowing tool. I have a friend who may be interested in the carbide tool.

I like the relief you cut into the one in the picture. Rounding the end is preferred and worth any extra cost.

As for price, it is for you to decide what is worth your time and materials and effort.

Market price may be Capt Eddie selling his R2 cutter and 1/2in bar for $38 plus shipping.

http://www.eddiecastelin.com/products_and_services

I have not purchased from Capt Eddie, but I expect a number of forum members have purchased at least his cutters.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

I have not turned a hollow vessel, or bowl but I want to, and having a solid tool is probably a good start (along with some good reading). Put me on the list as a very interested party. Thanks.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

have you come up with a price on the full set yet? I'm not ready for one as I haven't even bought a lathe yet, but I'm curious anyhow


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the look of your hollowing tool design, consider me interested.

Could you also make a version where the cutter bit sits on an angled bed instead of level?

This would make it into a "shear-scraper" and in theory could produce a smoother finish than the purely horizontal edge scrapers. (I'm not hung up on this, just asking.)


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ball park, how much would a small one, for pen turning, set me back? 
Also, do they use the same cutters as the easy wood tools?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Well, since I'm gonna be a buyer of the hollowing tool, I'm gonna say the fair price is about, oh, 10 bucks!!!!!. lol. No, I honestly dont know what a fair price would be. Put me in line anyhow!!:thumbsup:
> 
> You gonna be a pen turner? I got some nice pen blanks I could trade for it!! Thats how I sucked Rus in. I think I have one of every tool he ever created and he now has pen blanks!!:yes:


Haha, i sure did, you do have nice pen blanks..:yes:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Well, I do have a few awesome blanks, at least I think so, lol. Just a suggestion though. When your ready to start distributing, let me know and if your not interested in pen blanks, I'll glady buy.:yes:


Sounds great!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I am interested in a hollowing tool. I have a friend who may be interested in the carbide tool.
> 
> I like the relief you cut into the one in the picture. Rounding the end is preferred and worth any extra cost.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for the cheapest tool you can find I would say go ahead and buy his. My machining is of much better quality and precision. Therefore cost is a little more. I'm going to say it will be 45 for each tool except the detail may be 50...like I said I will have package deals available.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

davidpensfan87 said:


> Ball park, how much would a small one, for pen turning, set me back?
> Also, do they use the same cutters as the easy wood tools?


Yes they use the same cutters as easy hollow tools. The pen tools will be 30$ each with the detailer at 40$ 

Package deals available on those as well!

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

davidpensfan87 said:


> Ball park, how much would a small one, for pen turning, set me back?
> Also, do they use the same cutters as the easy wood tools?


 

LatheManDave, i dont see anywere a mention on the mini set. Dont forget about the pen turners on this forum :laughing:

EDIT: Never mind, you must have posted before i hit send


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I like the look of your hollowing tool design, consider me interested.
> 
> Could you also make a version where the cutter bit sits on an angled bed instead of level?
> 
> This would make it into a "shear-scraper" and in theory could produce a smoother finish than the purely horizontal edge scrapers. (I'm not hung up on this, just asking.)


I would say it would require much more work than its worth.
There is another approach for it though. The shaft on these is wide to give stability so the tool doesn't rotate as easy when you catch too much wood. If you had a tool rest that was able to tilt it would give the same affect as the cutter being set at an angle...just a quick idea. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> I would say it would require much more work than its worth.
> There is another approach for it though. The shaft on these is wide to give stability so the tool doesn't rotate as easy when you catch too much wood. If you had a tool rest that was able to tilt it would give the same affect as the cutter being set at an angle...just a quick idea. Let me know your thoughts


Yeah, sure is a nice design on th hollowing tool.. :shifty:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

d_slat said:


> have you come up with a price on the full set yet? I'm not ready for one as I haven't even bought a lathe yet, but I'm curious anyhow


Full set with hollowing tool and mini set? Or just large full set?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

The large full set alone vs. the large full set w/ mini set vs. the large full set w/ mini set w/hollowing tool. Not sure where my interests lie yet, but I like to know how much I need to save to buy what's on my wish list ( I know prices may change, so I'm not looking to try to hold you to whatever numbers you put up here a year from now or anything) I've just been watching since Russ posted his original thread and I used to go back and look at it every now and again. Kinda like stopping at the tool section just to look at the stuff you know you want to get and look at it even though you know you can't buy it right now . I'm sure if you're still here and selling these I will prolly buy a set after I buy a lathe, whenever that may be.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

d_slat said:


> The large full set alone vs. the large full set w/ mini set vs. the large full set w/ mini set w/hollowing tool. Not sure where my interests lie yet, but I like to know how much I need to save to buy what's on my wish list ( I know prices may change, so I'm not looking to try to hold you to whatever numbers you put up here a year from now or anything) I've just been watching since Russ posted his original thread and I used to go back and look at it every now and again. Kinda like stopping at the tool section just to look at the stuff you know you want to get and look at it even though you know you can't buy it right now . I'm sure if you're still here and selling these I will prolly buy a set after I buy a lathe, whenever that may be.



Haha ya I know what you mean. "Window shopping" well I'm glad you are interested and giving your input! 

I will get back to you on the pricing a little later. Need to do a little calculating!


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

That's fine, I'm in no hurry. Just didn't know if you had figured it out yet.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Well, I do have a few awesome blanks, at least I think so, lol. Just a suggestion though. When your ready to start distributing, let me know and if your not interested in pen blanks, I'll glady buy.:yes:


I thought about it and when the time comes we can make a trade. Hopefully I can get this thing moving along.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> If you are looking for the cheapest tool you can find I would say go ahead and buy his. My machining is of much better quality and precision. Therefore cost is a little more. I'm going to say it will be 45 for each tool except the detail may be 50...like I said I will have package deals available.


I did not say I was looking for the cheapest tool.

"_As for price, it is for you to decide what is worth your time and materials and effort._"

I merely referenced another person who is well known to forum members.

If Craig Jackson of EWT were reading the thread he would likely offer why his tools are worth more.

We all decide our trade off between quality and price. 

Many threads in the various forums discussing quality vs price. Some folks are happy with their Harbor Freight tools.

My friend does not yet have any carbide tools. I took my tools to his place so he could compare how his tools cut vs mine. One was a round carbide cutter from Dema.

My friend was amazed at the difference a quality tool can make. He is now looking to upgrade.

My friend tried the Dema carbide cutter and commented "Wow, that is so easy to use". Yes it is.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I would be interested in the hollowing tool as well.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

LatheManDave said:


> I would say it would require much more work than its worth.
> There is another approach for it though. The shaft on these is wide to give stability so the tool doesn't rotate as easy when you catch too much wood. If you had a tool rest that was able to tilt it would give the same affect as the cutter being set at an angle...just a quick idea. Let me know your thoughts


Wrong axis of rotation.

To get the cutter head at the angle I'm thinking of would require the tool rest to be dropped way below center, which would be impossible if the entry hole to the interior of the hollow form is narrow.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I did not say I was looking for the cheapest tool.
> 
> "_As for price, it is for you to decide what is worth your time and materials and effort._"
> 
> ...



I completely understand what you are saying...dema and i discussed the tool you had mentioned that was cheaper...his selling point on the tool is the inserts he provides. not his workmanship. The original EWT tools are more because well they are the original, they have handles and inserts already provided. you are getting basically the same quality from me minus the handle and inserts. Dema and i offer the tool this way because we are all woodturners here and people are capable of making their own handles and like to customize their tools for fun and yet still have a quality end product at a fraction of the cost. I have yet to use the carbide tools! i havnt had a chance to set my lathe up yet...some people dont like messes!! :huh: so I'm trying to set up with a dust collection system before i start destroying the garage i share haha!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Wrong axis of rotation.
> 
> To get the cutter head at the angle I'm thinking of would require the tool rest to be dropped way below center, which would be impossible if the entry hole to the interior of the hollow form is narrow.



if this is something you are specifically interested in i could look at it more once i get it made. maybe i could heat the end and bend it to the angle you like after it is machined


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I would be interested in one of the hollowing tools.
Tom


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> I completely understand what you are saying...dema and i discussed the tool you had mentioned that was cheaper...his selling point on the tool is the inserts he provides. not his workmanship. The original EWT tools are more because well they are the original, they have handles and inserts already provided. you are getting basically the same quality from me minus the handle and inserts. Dema and i offer the tool this way because we are all woodturners here and people are capable of making their own handles and like to customize their tools for fun and yet still have a quality end product at a fraction of the cost. I have yet to use the carbide tools! i havnt had a chance to set my lathe up yet...some people dont like messes!! :huh: so I'm trying to set up with a dust collection system before i start destroying the garage i share haha!


 
LatheManDave, i think what dave is saying is, you should price your items as you think what they are worth, and not that someone else sells them cheaper. Dave was just giving you a refference point and not saying your tool will cost more and shouldnt, you asked and people answered. 
when i sold my tools i didnt look at what others sold them at, i sold them at what i think they are worth because the time i spent making them, and the fact that i stand behind each tool and if someone is not happy i did my best to make them happy.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Wrong axis of rotation.
> 
> To get the cutter head at the angle I'm thinking of would require the tool rest to be dropped way below center, which would be impossible if the entry hole to the interior of the hollow form is narrow.


i think you are wanting the same angle as the Hunter cutter??


----------



## Msupote (Dec 12, 2010)

LatheManDave said:


> If you are looking for the cheapest tool you can find I would say go ahead and buy his. My machining is of much better quality and precision. Therefore cost is a little more. I'm going to say it will be 45 for each tool except the detail may be 50...like I said I will have package deals available.


Agree. I got some tools from Eddie before I found what Rus has offered. The quality of the tool is completely different, not as well made as Rus's. Anyway, he did mention it on his web site that his tools are made for use not for look (or something along that line). The cutters appear to be very similar to EWT ones with different screws.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

LatheManDave said:


> If you are looking for the cheapest tool you can find I would say go ahead and buy his.


I think I'm as confused as Dave is by this response. You asked for input on pricing and Dave gave it, citing someone else who makes similar tools. The quality may not be the same but it does provide another point of reference.

I'll be interested to see the hollowing tool. I'm not that far in my turning but I may want to pick one up.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I think I'm as confused as Dave is by this response. You asked for input on pricing and Dave gave it, citing someone else who makes similar tools. The quality may not be the same but it does provide another point of reference.
> 
> I'll be interested to see the hollowing tool. I'm not that far in my turning but I may want to pick one up.



I'm really hoping to have a good start on the machining next week. Final product in 2 weeks I hope!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> i think you are wanting the same angle as the Hunter cutter??


I think you're right, but I can't say for sure from the pix on the Hunter website. It's like the cutter is tipped back towards the person holding the tool.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave, I hope you don't mind but I'm going to have to take myself off the list for a hollowing tool. I saw a Craigslist ad for a few lathe tools at a good price and the guy asked if I'd also like an EWT hollower, he'd used it a couple of times then sold his lathe ...


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Will the new tools be available only in sets or can they be purchased ala cart?


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Tnm9304 said:


> Will the new tools be available only in sets or can they be purchased ala cart?


You can purchase the tools as you wish. The sets are available to give you a discounted price for buying more at one time. If you only need one tool that is available too.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Dave, I hope you don't mind but I'm going to have to take myself off the list for a hollowing tool. I saw a Craigslist ad for a few lathe tools at a good price and the guy asked if I'd also like an EWT hollower, he'd used it a couple of times then sold his lathe ...


Let us all know how it works when you get it!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

LatheManDave said:


> Let us all know how it works when you get it!


Will do ... I'm finishing off some other pieces for which it isn't appropriate, but soon as I clear them I'll be trying a hollow form :yes:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

*Pricing*

Ok everyone. 


Here's the prices:

Large tools including square, square radius and round are 45$ each
Detail is 50$

Large set price is 150 for all.

Mini pen turner tools are 35 for each and 40 for detail 

Mini set is 105$

Large and mini set package price is 250$

Cutters not included unless specified...you pay for cutters. 

I will have pics up soon...

LatheManDave



Here's also an updated pic of the round tool


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

I turned grooves in the round shaft for epoxy to fill in and hold securely


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like you did a fine job on these and great idea on the grooves in the handle.:thumbsup: I'm still waiting anxiously on the hollowing tool so get it in gear and hurry up !!!:laughing:


----------



## Msupote (Dec 12, 2010)

That sure looks good. I like the rounded shaft with grooves. Unfortunately, I got some tools from Dema before he stopped making them. I'll have to wait until I need more tools, lol.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> I turned grooves in the round shaft for epoxy to fill in and hold securely


Looking very good. 

A quality touch to add the grooves for the epoxy. :thumbsup:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

HLW said:


> Looks like you did a fine job on these and great idea on the grooves in the handle.:thumbsup: I'm still waiting anxiously on the hollowing tool so get it in gear and hurry up !!!:laughing:


Hopefully working on it after I get back to work Wednesday! 

Also redesigning the detail tool to be machined on CNC. Once I finish that I will be shipping out my first order of a full large set to a friend of Dave Paine!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Msupote said:


> That sure looks good. I like the rounded shaft with grooves. Unfortunately, I got some tools from Dema before he stopped making them. I'll have to wait until I need more tools, lol.


I'm very happy with the rounded shaft! All I had to do with my handle is drill a 1/2 inch hole and it fit like a glove!!!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Production it rolling put in your orders!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Round mini pen turner


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Diamond detailed CNC cut with a bevel on bottom for relief.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Large round and custom small round on large size shaft


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Square radius tool


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay so how do we order and is there a shipping and handling charge on top of the $50 for a large radius and large round?


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Okay so how do we order and is there a shipping and handling charge on top of the $50 for a large radius and large round?


Just send me an email at [email protected]

I pay shipping:thumbsup: as long as your within the US


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

*I got mine today!*

Dave, I was not expecting mine to be here till tomorrow so I was very suprised when the wife brought in the mail tonight. I immediately opened the package and found a beautifully crafted tool that I can hardly wait to use. Now I just have to find something to make a handle out of to get this thing making some shavings! I am VERY pleased with the quailty and appearence of it. I will be ordering more in the future!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

preacherman said:


> Dave, I was not expecting mine to be here till tomorrow so I was very suprised when the wife brought in the mail tonight. I immediately opened the package and found a beautifully crafted tool that I can hardly wait to use. Now I just have to find something to make a handle out of to get this thing making some shavings! I am VERY pleased with the quailty and appearence of it. I will be ordering more in the future!


Awesome!! Can't complain about shipping being too quick  I'm very glad to hear that you are happy with it! 

Thanks again!
Dave


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Just read through the thread and did I miss the price for the hollowing tool?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Just read through the thread and did I miss the price for the hollowing tool?


I think he said it will be $60 or in that ballpark


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I ordered the 4 full size tools at a request of a friend who is not a forum member.

Dave posted the package last week, and was expecting a delivery on Tuesday, but relieved the package arrived today. :thumbsup:

I think this was the "guinea pig" order to tweak LatheManDave's CNC code. :laughing:

I have asked my friend for pictures of the handles.


----------

